# Which percentage bromothymol blue for CO2 Indicator



## Vivian Andrew (18 Apr 2014)

Hi,

Which percentage bromothymol blue i need to buy for using in co2 indicator?


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Apr 2014)

Hi Vivian,
              A 0.1% aqueous solution ought to be fine.

Cheers,


----------



## Alastair (18 Apr 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Hi Vivian,
> A 0.1% aqueous solution ought to be fine.
> 
> Cheers,



Hi clive. Ive seen this stuff for sale. I dont know what percentage normal bromo solutions are but does it need a different 4dkh to bromo ratio mix than standard


----------



## Vivian Andrew (19 Apr 2014)

Thanks Clive


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Apr 2014)

Alastair said:


> Hi clive. Ive seen this stuff for sale. I dont know what percentage normal bromo solutions are but does it need a different 4dkh to bromo ratio mix than standard


That should be the normal range. Perhaps less to save money. Check the box in an LFS when you're there and see if it gives the percentage.

Cheers,


----------



## Vivian Andrew (20 Apr 2014)

Hi Clive, need to know how much ml 4dkh solution i need to take when i use 3 drops?


----------



## Sacha (20 Apr 2014)

If I'm not mistaken Vivian, 2.5 or 3 ml should be fine.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (20 Apr 2014)

Thanks Sacha i will use 3ml


----------



## Hari Sankar (24 Jan 2015)

Bro finally u did Co2 drop checker solution ??
If did,Give me some !!


----------



## Vivian Andrew (25 Jan 2015)

yeah i have around a litre with me, this week i will be in Coimbatore only call me.


----------



## Hari Sankar (25 Jan 2015)

bro how u did it and did it wrk
and bro i lost ur number number plz !!


----------



## Vivian Andrew (25 Jan 2015)

9894931961, I'm using for past 4 months and did a live test with ista solution for a week before using.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (25 Jan 2015)

check the below link

http://indianaquariumhobbyist.com/community/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=37040


----------

